# Removing the mower deck on a JD 318



## lilwing500 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey folks, while trying to pull the blades and sharpen them on my 318 I was unable to loosen one of the 3 blades (even after 2 coats of PB Blaster) and ended up rounding off one of the heads on the mounting bolt. I need to pull the deck to work on the issue. I bought the tractor used so there is no operators manual. Can anyone give me directions on how to drop the deck so I can work on removing the blade? Thanks.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

lilwing500 said:


> Hey folks, while trying to pull the blades and sharpen them on my 318 I was unable to loosen one of the 3 blades (even after 2 coats of PB Blaster) and ended up rounding off one of the heads on the mounting bolt. I need to pull the deck to work on the issue. I bought the tractor used so there is no operators manual. Can anyone give me directions on how to drop the deck so I can work on removing the blade? Thanks.


I can't help with your specific tractor deck removal but I do have a suggestion.

I've never had much trouble getting things apart. I just pull clips, pins, widgets etc. until it finally falls off. Where I have problems is assembly, especially days later, remembering where everything came from and in what order. 

So the only help I can provide is to suggest taking pictures and making notes to ease the pain of assembly, especially the first time, and possibly you will have a manual for future repairs.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If memory serves me right. First thing is to remove the tension from the drive belt. There's a knob at the front of the tractor for this. Next remove the belt. With the deck sitting on the ground, remove pins and then lifting arms on each side near the back of the deck. Next, move deck forward to disconnect from U shaped rod that hold the front of the deck. Lastly, slide the deck out from under the tractor. Helps if you lift the front of the tractor to provide more room for getting the deck out.


----------

